#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap v12.5

## alito_77

As you should know, Etap 12.5 appeared.


Any ideas for -------- or is too soon?

Regards,See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

share Etap 12.5 install
some user of this website may make --------

Regards

----------


## raj151857

Dear All Brothers,
Please arrange Installation files & Activation code, I will make -------- for same.

----------


## fgm

Too early.
For version 11, we waited over half a year

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear All Brothers, Please arrange Installation files & Activation code, I will make -------- for same.



  	Working on that one! Coming soon Brothers

----------


## kumfuamor

I have etap 12.5

----------


## dwianto

Hello all my brothers, does anyone has....for etap 12.5 & how can I get for it???

----------


## nileshksuthar

ETAP 12.0 is available at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

actually I have not yet downloaded and tried but you guys can try it !!!!!

----------


## josefreitas

what is the rar pass?

----------


## nileshksuthar

Dear kumfuamor,

please send me the details for ETAP 12.5 on my email Id: nksuthar@yahoo.com.
Thanks in advance !

----------


## jpbuntales

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.

----------


## m_azmoode

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.

----------


## amroha

if you have etap 12.5 let me know, and send me info to indsoft@hotmail.com

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## khubar

Please share ETAP 12.5 source

I have:
DIGSilent 15.1.2
ETAP 12.0
PLSCadd 12.3
Cyme 7.0 rev 5
SES 2013
....

----------


## amroha

> Please share ETAP 12.5 source
> 
> I have:
> DIGSilent 15.1.2
> ETAP 12.0
> PLSCadd 12.3
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5
> SES 2013
> ....



Dear Khubar,

could you please share ETAP 12.0

----------


## jpbuntales

Please share ETAP 12.5 installer.

----------


## mnovo

I have ETAP 12, does anyone have --------?
please share

----------


## etapexpert

By looking the past threads it seems we are getting 12.5 soon.
 :Encouragement:

----------


## etapexpert

By looking the past threads it seems we are getting 12.5 soon.
 :Encouragement:

----------


## lemo

Dear Khubar,

could you please share ETAP 12.0 and SES 2013

please

----------


## corwynjlbc

> Hi
> 
> share Etap 12.5 install
> some user of this website may make --------
> 
> Regards



Hello, the installation software 12.5 setup link is:

http s : / / etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod

without ------, and activation code

----------


## nunesjos

which is the linK ?????

----------


## corwynjlbc

> which is the linK ?????



"http s://etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod"

----------


## corwynjlbc

> which is the linK ?????



"http s://etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod"

----------


## luis4170

> "http s://etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod"



Looks a fake. It is a single executable file...

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## luis4170

Ok, I withdrawn my previous comment. 
I downloaded and installed. It is is compatible with ETAP 11 License Manager M.d.c.ne
Any ideas for the activation code?
11 act. cod. is not compatible, neither my company license number.

----------


## kohseongwon

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.

----------


## hb5

I can confirm, installation files are there, only there isn't activation unfortunately. I hope we will have it soon.

----------


## loqui

tanks

----------


## raj151857

Does it have Med also?

----------


## corwynjlbc

Somebody know how i can clone an USB License?, i have acces to one.
I did test the ----- of version 11 in version 12.5 with a diferent activation code that working in this last version, but  ----- no working with version 12 o 12.5
if somebody help me, i will shared the file of license.
Thanks

----------


## corwynjlbc

Somebody know how i can clone an USB License?, i have acces to one.
I did test the ----- of version 11 in version 12.5 with a diferent activation code that working in this last version, but  ----- no working with version 12 o 12.5
if somebody help me, i will shared the file of license.
Thanks

----------


## premo83

hi
the link is working fine.. i downloaded and installed... any one have some m_e_D for this? please share... is there any possibility to make it jogging or running.. ?

----------


## premo83

hi
Is the link is working.. i tried it , not working for me..

----------


## orlyboy

> hi
> Is the link is working.. i tried it , not working for me..



yes it works and installed successfully. it works like a charm...

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

> hi
> Is the link is working.. i tried it , not working for me..



yes it works and installed successfully. it works like a charm...

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

> Hello, the installation software 12.5 setup link is:
> 
> http s : / / etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod
> 
> without ------, and activation code



thank you very much brother.See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## manuel_cv

The .exe file provided for ETAP works just fine. Its the real software compiled in just one executable file. Thanks a lot brother.

----------


## ivy27

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.5

----------


## gilbertomejiac

founded on internet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

> founded on internet
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Both the files are fake. I have lost my money. The downloaded .rar file would be password protected and you would not be able to extract.

----------


## smzakaullah

> founded on internet
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Both the files are fake. I have lost my money. The downloaded .rar file would be password protected and you would not be able to extract.

----------


## miguelinx

> Both the files are fake. I have lost my money. The downloaded .rar file would be password protected and you would not be able to extract.



Why don't you share the .rar file so we can try and de-protect it?

----------


## miguelinx

> Both the files are fake. I have lost my money. The downloaded .rar file would be password protected and you would not be able to extract.



Why don't you share the .rar file so we can try and de-protect it?

----------


## smzakaullah

> Why don't you share the .rar file so we can try and de-protect it?



OK I am right now uploading the file to rapidshare. I,ll share the link. If anybody can unrar the file by deprotecting and sharing the information contained in this folder.

----------


## smzakaullah

> Why don't you share the .rar file so we can try and de-protect it?



OK I am right now uploading the file to rapidshare. I,ll share the link. If anybody can unrar the file by deprotecting and sharing the information contained in this folder.

----------


## smzakaullah

> Why don't you share the .rar file so we can try and de-protect it?



Here is the link. Download it and try to de-protect and unrar.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

> Here is the link. Download it and try to de-protect and unrar.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Or try this link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## koroosh_kabir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## smzakaullah

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear

Please share the -------------- for 12.5.

----------


## manuel_cv

Cmonn **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]! Share the info my friend. This forum is for sharing. A lot of software is here for free. We already have the installation files we just need the -----.

----------


## hnx

how to -----? please send me ----- files? nigdelidumrul@mynet.com

----------


## hnx

rar password?

----------


## hnx

link?

----------


## restesam

Any progress in etap 12.5 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## restesam

> link?



Hello

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## nodongle.biz

A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.

P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.

----------


## raj151857

Hi Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on raj151857@gmail.com.




> A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
> It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.

----------


## raj151857

Hi Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on raj151857@gmail.com.




> A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
> It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.

----------


## zarate64

Hi:

Im find this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I could not download it and test if work, due to my poor internet connection  :Moody: perhaps need Jdownloader.

someone who can place on another server, mega, etc. (after check working).

P.D. sorry for my bad English.

----------


## manuel_cv

My friend ETAP 12.5 installation files are available here 


https : / / etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod

Its a .exe file where all the installation files were compiled, i check and is fully functional. All this thanks to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## manuel_cv

> A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
> It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.



Hi Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here!!! This forum is for sharing my friends, we appreciate.

----------


## Sokoloff

> A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
> It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.



Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on horoshiycelovek@mail.ru

thanks in advance!!!

----------


## smzakaullah

> A full solution for ETAP 12.5 is available by request.
> It is Sentinel HASP key emulator and full featured activation code.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 was released.



Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on smzakaullah@yahoo.com

----------


## raj151857

Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## gilbertomejiac

fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE

----------


## smzakaullah

> fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE



This is not correct for 12.5.

----------


## restesam

Did u try it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## restesam

Did you try it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## loqui

Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on loqui2005@hotmail.com

----------


## restesam

could you Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on----( osman_zain12@yahoo.com)

----------


## gferrari

please someone could send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code? giuseppe.64@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## gferrari

please someone could send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code? giuseppe.64@gmail.com


Thanks in advanceSee More: Etap v12.5

----------


## whiteron

please someone could send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code. whiteronyaf@naver.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## nimanima50

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code. mataleghani@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## jonydarko

ETAP 11/12/12.5 use same me***ne. But different activation code. Any one please share ETAP12.5 activation code

----------


## jonydarko

:Subdued:

----------


## boom123

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code boomcena191@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## boom123

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code boomcena191@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## lemo

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code lebed7210@nate.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## ivy27

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code ivy27sbh@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## raj151857

Dear Genius, Please share ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here so all get benefited.

----------


## Palms

Hope someone can share etap 12.5 licence key.

----------


## kumfuamor

available etap 12.5

----------


## majaved

Dear Friend, Please share ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here so all can benefited.

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## koroosh_kabir

12.5 use different med and code.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## S64S

koroosh_kabir you activation cod will be expired,

----------


## koroosh_kabir

> koroosh_kabir you activation cod will be expired,



it work until 2020. i tested that.  :Stung: 
and soon, 12.6

----------


## restesam

Dear friends plz share the activation code with us we will thank you both

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## khubar

mine never expires ...  :Smile:

----------


## Sokoloff

could you Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on horoshiycelovek@mail.ru

----------


## manuel_cv

No one will share etap 12 or etap 12.5? We share the installation files my friends. Why you have the software and don`t share it. This is a forum for sharing information, you can find a lot of free information, software, etc in here.

----------


## koroosh_kabir

> No one will share etap 12 or etap 12.5? We share the installation files my friends. Why you have the software and don`t share it. This is a forum for sharing information, you can find a lot of free information, software, etc in here.



why you think me or other guys that have med and code, used your installation files?
i paid money for source, med and code.
are you ready for pay part of this payment? NO.
because you need my softwares and other guys softwares for free. some body like to share with other guys for free and some guys dont like.
so, wait for guy that like to share.
i am not seller or anything.i bought this software and many other softs for my company and can't have risk for sharing. only i can exchange softwares with good softwares.
have a good day.

----------


## khubar

koroosh_kabir is right, when we ask for a source here or in other forums no one is even sharing the source !!!!!!

I shared my own med with one who sent me the source in PM, and I see no reason to share with others ....

I have paid about 15~18 years to learn Rev.-Eng. but many ppl here just looking for easy way .....

----------


## khubar

koroosh_kabir is right, when we ask for a source here or in other forums no one is even sharing the source !!!!!!

I shared my own med with one who sent me the source in PM, and I see no reason to share with others ....

I have paid about 15~18 years to learn Rev.-Eng. but many ppl here just looking for easy way .....

----------


## surgeArrester

Hmmm... you've paid for something for 15 to 18 years to learn. So,what did you learn exactly? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## manuel_cv

I paid with fx007 for the CDEGS - 2k. And we share it for free, with installation steps. If I had the money I would pay for the original software, but it obvious that all the users in here searching for software just can afford to paid it. I don`t said you use the installation files provided in here. I just dont understand why you show an image of your activated software and said useless info like


"12.5 use different med and code." or "it work until 2020. i tested that." or "mine never expires ..."

If you want to show off your activated ETAP maybe you could just create a new post. This one is for people trying to ----- the software my friends.See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## dejang84

I totally agree with manuel_cv. If you don't want to share you don't have to, but don't brag here like a child - I've got something you don't...
Anyhow, can you two please explain your purpose of visiting this forum if there is nothing useful here and you don't download anything what other people share?

----------


## etapexpert

> koroosh_kabir is right, when we ask for a source here or in other forums no one is even sharing the source !!!!!!
> 
> I shared my own med with one who sent me the source in PM, and I see no reason to share with others ....
> 
> I have paid about 15~18 years to learn Rev.-Eng. but many ppl here just looking for easy way .....



I think you guys are very new to this forum.
We all know already that, we wont sell or buy anything from this forum.
We really don't want your pocket money but we need only good heart in this forum.
Well if you guys already purchased and using it, what more you are looking is this forum?

Definitely some hearts are born for us, we are all awaiting only for them. Not for any pussy.

----------


## fx007

I think they are just trying to sell, but too afraid to openly ask and advertise...lol

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## ufuk82

pls send me activation key etap12.5 my email adres :black82_ufuk@hotmail.com 

thanks

----------


## ufuk82

pls send me activation key etap12.5 my email adres :black82_ufuk@hotmail.com 

thanks

----------


## manuel_cv

> I think they are just trying to sell, but too afraid to openly ask and advertise...lol



Scared sellers... LOL x2

----------


## gros

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code f_gros@hotmail.com
thank you very much

----------


## gros

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code f_gros@hotmail.com
thank you very much

----------


## sami183

pls send me activation key etap12.5 my email adress : nasro183@yahoo.fr

----------


## alwaysdie1900

Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on tuananh1900@gmail.com
thanks you verry much

----------


## nileshksuthar

Is there better software to (c)rack the password for these rar files, if any body have it please share so we can (c)rack the same!!

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## cosme_fulano

Here is ETAP 12.5 (Multilanguage) full. ---ck not included, sorry!. If you manage to ---ck it, please post it here. Thanks in advance. Pass: "JiJiJiJoJoJo".

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards-

Greeting

----------


## cosme_fulano

Here is ETAP 12.5 (Multilanguage) full. ---ck not included, sorry!. If you manage to ---ck it, please post it here. Thanks in advance. Pass: "JiJiJiJoJoJo"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards-

Greeting

----------


## rav059k1

thank yuo very much

----------


## amjad169

Etap 12.5 please

----------


## amjad169

password for .rar file please

----------


## pajohny

> password for .rar file please



password for .rar is JiJiJiJoJoJo

This is already provided by Mr. cosme_fulano 

If anybody have activation code for  ETAP 12.5 please share it.

----------


## pajohny

> password for .rar file please



password for .rar is JiJiJiJoJoJo

This is already provided by Mr. cosme_fulano 

If anybody have activation code for  ETAP 12.5 please share it.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Activation code is useless without correct Sentinel HASP key emulator.

P.S. ETAP 12.6 is ready and available by request.

----------


## manuel_cv

> Activation code is useless without correct Sentinel HASP key emulator.
> 
> P.S. ETAP 12.6 is ready and available by request.



By request they mean money, so people, do not bother asking.

----------


## cuppy

i've already had an activation code for etap 12.5. I got it from my friend then i tried it in installer from here but it didn't work. i suspected that the activation code only works on certain installer (e.g. my friend's installer --> he didn't want to share his installer). is it true? or maybe can anybody here solve this problem? This is the activation code: fre5d%8RZGZUmj%xfssuJdq4MXSGV2yZe/@k
I wish somebody can solve this problem

----------


## cuppy

i've already had an activation code for etap 12.5. I got it from my friend then i tried it in installer from here but it didn't work. i suspected that the activation code only works on certain installer (e.g. my friend's installer --> he didn't want to share his installer). is it true? or maybe can anybody here solve this problem? This is the activation code: fre5d%8RZGZUmj%xfssuJdq4MXSGV2yZe/@k
I wish somebody can solve this problem

----------


## julpari

Etap 11 M-e-d-i-c-e-n-e Working well with ETAP 12.5 
But we need new Activation key


please someone share activation key.....See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## julpari

Etap 11 M-e-d-i-c-e-n-e Working well with ETAP 12.5 
But we need new Activation key
please someone share activation key.....

----------


## cadguy

Etap 11 M-e-d-i-c-e-n-e Working only till it recognizes the key. Not after that. I had to apply some more p********c-h to files to make it operative.

----------


## dejang84

> Etap 11 M-e-d-i-c-e-n-e Working only till it recognizes the key. Not after that. I had to apply some more p********c-h to files to make it operative.



And I guess that you are selling your p********c-h or you are just bragging here?

----------


## cadguy

wow ! great response !! 

The fact is I am yet to enable 3 options. I was thinking of sharing the same after I finish. But after your great comment !!! LOL no way. At least not in this forum.

----------


## dejang84

> wow ! great response !! 
> 
> The fact is I am yet to enable 3 options. I was thinking of sharing the same after I finish. But after your great comment !!! LOL no way. At least not in this forum.



I am sure that you really planned to do so.... LOL

PS: Prove me wrong and I will sincerely apologize to you.

----------


## fx007

yo cadguy, do not forget where you got the etap11 key from.  OK?

----------


## popf

any one can use it ?

----------


## zenzehar

> wow ! great response !! 
> 
> The fact is I am yet to enable 3 options. I was thinking of sharing the same after I finish. But after your great comment !!! LOL no way. At least not in this forum.



Hey please man , i am in bad need of this , be kind  :Smile: 

you can Pm it to me or mail it , would be so appreciated

----------


## zenzehar

> wow ! great response !! 
> 
> The fact is I am yet to enable 3 options. I was thinking of sharing the same after I finish. But after your great comment !!! LOL no way. At least not in this forum.



Hey please man , i am in bad need of this , be kind  :Smile: 

you can Pm it to me or mail it , would be so appreciated

----------


## nileshksuthar

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.5.

----------


## kikxtreme

For personal Xchange...   :Smile:

----------


## kerbau

Please share link software and activation key for ETAP 12.5.

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## kerbau

Please share link software and activation key for ETAP 12.5.
please send to trie_wibowo_s@yahoo.com

----------


## kerbau

Please share link software and activation key for ETAP 12.5.
please send to trie_wibowo_s@yahoo.com

----------


## Sokoloff

Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on sokolow1979@yandex.ru

thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Sokoloff

Please send ETAP 12.5 med & activation code here or on sokolow1979@yandex.ru

thanks in advance!!!

----------


## restesam

Plz send the the activation key to restesam@yahoo.com thank u very much

----------


## amjad169

please send activation code to amj_169@yahoo.com

----------


## kikxtreme

LOL!  :Big Grin:  hahahaha!!! XDDD!! nothing is for a free...!!!! only the oxigen!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dhoms2014

Please share Etap12,,,,,,

----------


## pajohny

> wow ! great response !! 
> 
> The fact is I am yet to enable 3 options. I was thinking of sharing the same after I finish. But after your great comment !!! LOL no way. At least not in this forum.



Dear Cadguy,

Don't decide like that. We need your help. Please provide us your solution for ETAP 12.5 or 12.6

Regards,
Johny P A

----------


## lemo

Looking for ETAP UDM files  for Governor model GGOV1, and PSS 2B 
please help me

----------


## bilo

please send me PLSCadd 12.3 at biloice@gmail.com 
ETAP 12.5 is at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

Please send ETAP 12.5/12.6 med & activation code here or on alvarado0719@gmail.com


thanks you verry muchSee More: Etap v12.5

----------


## sharoon

could someone please send me ETAP 12.5 med & activation code sharoon.m25@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ebeltran

Hello...

----------


## ebeltran

> Please share ETAP 12.5 source
> 
> I have:
> DIGSilent 15.1.2
> ETAP 12.0
> PLSCadd 12.3
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5
> SES 2013
> ....



Hello,

I read your past post on egpet forum, and want to ask you if you can share your CYME 7 software with me.

Please let me know if you can share this CYME software with m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e.  I need this software badly for my work activities.

Thanks for your help.

Best regards,

Edwin.-

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends, 

If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.

ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 

DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 

we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.

If you interested, you'll can send me message.

Email Address: Eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## ebeltran

> Dear Friends, 
> 
> If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.
> 
> ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 
> 
> DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 
> 
> we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.
> ...



I believe this forum is not for commercial post. If you want to sell you should look other place...

----------


## Eng.soft2015

> I believe this forum is not for commercial post. If you want to sell you should look other place...



Dear friend,

I try to help some people like this software, but the price of Original version is very expensive for they. other people you can wait for future.

----------


## okt9i6pehok

Please send ETAP 12.5/12.6 med & activation code here or on rta1980@mail.ru
thanks you verry much

----------


## cadguy

Contact me if you need :

ETAP 12.6
DigSilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4

very easy options for exchange and no more dongle protection.

----------


## Muhammad Nazmi

Please send me activation key for ETAP 12.5

muhammadnazmimokhtar@gmail.com

Many thanks.

----------


## Muhammad Nazmi

Did you get the activation key for ETAP 12.5?

Kindly let me know please

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Engineer,

We have special offer for Christmas, you can buy ETAP 12.6 Professional version with all module and without any limitations.

50% discount from normal price. 

If you interested, you'll can send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

Everyone should enjoy the Christmas !!

If you are interested for :

ETAP 12.6
Digsilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4
PSCAD 4.5.4

please PM me.



No dongle, Teamviewer support till successful installation.

cheersSee More: Etap v12.5

----------


## raz

This forum is for sharing please........

----------


## electricalengineerphil

the file had been removed...you have other? thanks






> Hello, the installation software 12.5 setup link is:
> 
> http s : / / etapsupport.box.com/s/5uewnysddxdw8y9hlsod
> 
> without ------, and activation code

----------


## raj151857

any new updates on ETAP latest versions

----------


## surgeArrester

> any new updates on ETAP latest versions



I have tried to install etap 12.6 using etap 11 and c.r.a.c.k works. However, it asks serial. Maybe someone could check on it. I have tried using ollydbg but i cant make etap to load to the debugger.

----------


## electricalengineerphil

Hi!

I am very much interested with this version of ETAP, can you share the files? Thank you and more power!

----------


## christiawan

i newbie in this groups. please tell me what i'm need to know, and what software i'm need to study for oil & gas engineering. thanks before

----------


## electricdize

friends:

you can try this!


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] uGPLQ

(this is another l1n.K but I have not tryed with this second:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .exe )

and for the m3Dic1n.4:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. html

good luck!

----------


## electricalengineerphil

hi!

It asks for a decryption key on mega site. You happen to know it? Thanks.

----------


## electricalengineerphil

hi!

It asks for a decryption key on mega site. You happen to know it? Thanks.

----------


## electricdize

try with:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## electricdize

try with:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## electricalengineerphil

thanks electricdize...however the activation code no longer works...

See More: Etap v12.5

----------


## electricdize

> thanks electricdize...however the activation code no longer works...



 About the activation, I have tried in one machine rigth now and that works.

I don't know what happen, the li.nks are not mine, I found them.

bless!

----------


## eeeng02

Confirm link posted by electricdize works on my YMware Player 7.1.0 on Windows 7 x86 ***** included in ISO files
Thks pal

----------

